# Update on Baby Fantails



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

The doting parents - Mom feeding, Dad supervising 









Full tummy's now, Dad still supervising 









Nap time


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

I love watching the fantails grow Keep the progress pictures coming, I've never seen baby fantails before.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

They are just adorable Waynette... love the full tumms picture. They look nice and warm too


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Baby Fans are SOOOOOO cute! When that stubby little fan tail starts coming in, it's just beyond precious!

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Very Cute. Fantails are my favorite.


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Adorable babies. I love watching them grow. Please continue to post their progress.


----------

